# MSN Live Messenger und Icq geht immer on und offline



## ElGreco93 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe seit einiger Zeit dasn Problem, das sich mein MSN und Icq nach ca 5 Minute immer off geht. Wenn ich dann MSN öffne steht da "Die Verbindung zu Msn wurde unterbrochen".
Das nervt richtig denn ich kann nicht vernünftig Chatten.

Zur Info: - Ich habe kein ZoneAlarm
            - 6000 Dsl leitung
            - auch wenn ich alle Programme schließe die aufs Internet zugreifen habe ich die            
              Verbindungsprobleme              
            - Normale Windows Firewall

Hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen.

Mfg Philip


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Oktober 2007)

Deaktivier erstmal testweise die Windowsfirewall. Aber oftmals liegen solche Probleme am Netzwerk (meistens bei wlan) bzw der DSL Leitung selbst.
Eine Freundin von mir hat da gerade seit einigen Tagen nach einem Providerwechsel genau das selbe Problem.


----------



## ElGreco93 (20. Oktober 2007)

Firewall ist deaktiviert. Hab das problem trotzdem.
Ich denke nicht das es wegen meiner leitung ist weil sonst habe ich keine probleme mit dem internet.


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Oktober 2007)

Das kann trotzdem an der Leitung liegen, weil vielen Leuten die Probleme garnicht auffallen bzw die Probleme zb beim Surfen garnicht auffallen können.
Funktionieren größere Downloads problemlos?
Wie siehts eventuell aus mit Onlinespielen (falls du welche spielst)?
Hast du Wlan ?


----------



## ElGreco93 (20. Oktober 2007)

Größere downloads gehen prima sowie emule und cs source


----------



## kaMii (22. Oktober 2007)

Benutzt du denn WLan oder bist du über Kabel verbunden?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das du trotz guter Verbindung einen Timeout bei diversen Messengern bekommst. Möglicherweise hast du mehrere Hochpriore Prozesse laufen, die auf das Internet zugreifen und die Messengerprozesse laufen mit niederer Priorität.
Desweiteren wäre es gut zu wissen, ob du aktuelle Versionen der Programme benutzt und ob du ein universalprogramm (Trillian/Miranda) oder die Standalone Programme (MSN/IcqX.X) benutzt. Gibt uns doch noch ein paar Infos.

PS: Die Firewall würde ich nicht deaktivieren, wenn du sonst keine anderen Schutzprogramme installiert hast...


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hay
1. Ich bin über Kabel gebunden.
2. Hatte noch keine verbindugsprobleme bei CPU - Auslastung (z.B beim Rendern)
3. Hab das aktuelle MSN 8.5
4. Problem hat sich wahrscheinlich gelöst
    ich hab mein PC gestern an einen anderen Router angeschlossen. Seitdem hatte ich keine   
    Probleme mehr mit MSN. Hatte also warscheinlich mit dem Router zu tun.
5. Wenns doch nicht daran liegt scheib ich hier nochmal rein

Mfg: Philip


----------



## MiMi (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du versatel hast, liegt es daran.


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ja hab Versatel.


----------



## MiMi (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok. 
Frag mal Tobias hier im Forum, der kann dir auch nen Leid von Versatel singen.
Hatte vorher nie so arge Probleme, dann nach Wohnungswechsel und wechsel auf ne schnellere Leitung
zb. man macht morgens den pc an, i-net geht net, erst nach modem und router vom strom abziehen un wieder dranmachen, funktioniert es nach einigen Minuten
Oder es ist einfach weg fuer nen paar sec, dann wieder da, dann wieder weg. etc
Msn hat auch bei mir da gemeckert, icq auch nach 5 min oder so und ts (teamspeak) ist einfach verbunden geblieben. Liegt halt am Programm. 
Hin und wieder ist das internet auch fuer einige Stunden komplett weg, oder wir haben nur noch ISDN geschwindkeit statt 20mbit. Dann ruft man an, die sagen die kuemmern sich drum, und schon gehts wieder, irgendwann spaeter rufen die zurueck und sagen das es doch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## ElGreco93 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok danke..


----------

